# Post Pounding Equipment



## WaterShedRanch (Jan 29, 2012)

They old man told me the other day it's time to own a post driver and do some pasture repare. He Has it in his mind that he wants a Danuser skid steer mounted driver. My initial thought is that this would be terribly hard on the loader pins and bushings. My question for you Haytalkers is what type or drivers are you using and what do you like or dislike about them? The manufactures i've looked at are Danuser, Worksaver Shaver, and Wheatheart. I myself personally like the Wheatheart.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We have a shaver front mount on tracor, and could see your point about being hard on skidloader bushings and etc. A lot of vibration when pounding.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I have yet to use a pull type pounder better than a wheatheart high and heavy hitter. If i was in the market for a skid steer driver i think i would buy one of the vibrating drivers, i have heard good things about them.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lots of custom fence builder here. Started out with the vibrator drivers and you wanna talk about loud not to mention they could never keep their oil cool enough. They all switched to the danuser by the looks of the video I don't see how it could be and harder on bushings than feedn hay. If you lookn to spend that kinda money then you are buildn serious miles of fence and should be lookn at effenciency. The danuser is a one man gig never leave the comfort of my ac and radio once you lay out all your post. Seems pretty efficient and you don't need a high flow pump like most vibrator require. Just my two cents.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Thats danuser looks great . I'm sure you pay for that convenience though . We have a shaver works fine for the amount of fence we do .


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

I thinj the danuser is more for commercial builders. We just have someone come set ours way cheaper and looks good


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a Shaver HD8. Little slow, but it works. If you are going to do lots of fence at once, it may be money well spent just to hire it done. Typically cost of materials and then double it for install.


----------

